# One for Victor



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0667671935

Six domes!
Stubby stack!
Highly detailed!
Red highlights!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, a 4-6-6-2 touted as a "Big Boy"... 

caveat emptor! 

Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

TOC,

Did you mean Ralph?! 

I sure hope that locomotive grows up to be a beautiful swan...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

....and I can't access Evilbay till tonight! I'm sooooo curious now, Dang!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Worth $51.00 and shipping to someone.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I love the unique take on the driving rods.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope, meant Victor. 
I figured, it's ugly, it's cheap, allegedly it runs, and he can chainsaw it down the line betwixt the two drives and have TWO ugly, cheap locomotives!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmph! I thought you meant "Victor" as in "Viktor Von Frankenstein!" (Ugly as sin and patched together from the dead carcasses of former model trains to simulate a "live model" but in the end, seriously flawed...) Ah, another tragic horror story with a sad ending. All we're missing are the PWT's (peasants with torches.)


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

it's ugly, it's cheap, allegedly it runs

OK, well I guess that it could have gone either way, then.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 02 Dec 2010 11:20 AM 
Hmph! I thought you meant "Victor" as in "Viktor Von Frankenstein!" (Ugly as sin and patched together from the dead carcasses of former model trains to simulate a "live model" but in the end, seriously flawed...) Ah, another tragic horror story with a sad ending. All we're missing are the PWT's (peasants with torches.)





















Errrrrrrr yeah well there are some who would say thats an adept description of my creations... 




...and yeah, the pitchforks and torches with the NMRA stamps on them are kinda scary....


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

It doesn't actually run....

The seller added "This is strictly a model. It has no engine. Please remember this before bidding." at the bottom of the description.

So, it'll run if you push it along with your finger.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Ah....didn't when I saw it...said "works"


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

still says: 

"RAILROAD STEAM LOCOMOTIVE G-SCALE ALL METAL WHEELS WORK" 

So, dunno what it means that the wheels work, maybe they roll?, or more philosophical "all metal wheels (in the world) work (function)"... 

Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

All that matters is the seller got $51 for it, and some poor schmuck is stuck with a push toy.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my I saw it, its all metal soldered together made in china decorative pice that places like TJ Max sell, $50ish is a about right, I couldnt use it, no one could use it on 45mm tracks as the wheels arent flanged usually. Someone got had methinks


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Man that's one ugly, useless lump of junk!


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 02 Dec 2010 11:20 AM 
Hmph! I thought you meant "Victor" as in "Viktor Von Frankenstein!" (Ugly as sin and patched together from the dead carcasses of former model trains to simulate a "live model" but in the end, seriously flawed...) Ah, another tragic horror story with a sad ending. All we're missing are the PWT's (peasants with torches.)










It's pronounced "FRONK-en-SHTEEN."


----------

